# Big "A" Detailing Felix's black G35 heavy clear coat correction



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

04 Black G35 extra heavy clear coat correction

I used my Flex Rotary for this one.

3M Perfect-It 3000 Extra Cut Rubbing Compound
with yellow 6.5" & 4.0" pads

Meguiars M205 Ultra Finishing Polish
with blue 6.5' & 4.0" pads

Collinite 476S Super Double Coat Paste Wax

50/50 shots after correction

rotary machine compounding twice then rotary machine polished twice. 
the swirls & scratches were really deep. i wasn't putting down the machine untill the clear was absoultely perfect with the exception of a few stone chips here & there.

there is no wax on the car yet.

1 front bumper








2 grille








3 tight curves after correction. front bumper under the headlight








4 drivers fender








5








6








7








8








9








10








11 small area above the drivers side quarter panel glass








drivers side quarter panel
12








trunk & rear bumper
13








14








15








16








hood
17








the left side still needs a little more compound. 
18








hmm...now that looks better.
19








20 perfect! just a few stone chips here & there.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

final pics after Collinite 476S Super Double Coat Paste Wax
20








21








22








23








24 my favorite shot








25 by bye car. on its way back home to Brooklyn (with CT plates lol)









I met up with Felix around 10:30pm Monday night. he had an early tueseday flight to vegas & was to return early Thursday morning. i put in some extra late night hours & had the car ready for pick up around 12pm noon on thursday.

yes, i do a lot of infinitis just in case anyone didn't notice =)

here is a little review Felix posted on his forum.



Felix87 said:


> Car came out great, looks like a new car. I am really pleased with the work and that I got it done just in time. Now just have to maintain it and keep it looking the way it is, even though I need another car wash since it rained a few hrs later, always a fail after a nice car wash for the weather to stay nice for a few days.
> 
> Andrew can you please send me the pictures you have before and after when ever you get a chance, email is fine if it is easier for you.
> 
> Thanks a lot man for everything.





AndrewBigA said:


> your welcome felix. i spent a few late nights at the shop & i came in an hour early yesterday so i could have it ready for you on time.
> 
> let me know the next time your around the queens area & ill give you a nice hand wash for free.
> 
> ill post all the pics next week after i finish with the full writeup.





Felix87 said:


> ^ Thanks a lot bro, I appreciate it and everything that you have done.


thanks for taking the time out to read the writeup from start to end. if you have any questions or comments about the work that was done post it up.

my back & wrists were killing me from this car!


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

That is awesome work once again!!!!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

tdekany said:


> That is awesome work once again!!!!


thank you. i have 2 more big writeups comming in the next few weeks. i just finished 3 major heavy clear coat corrections all back to back over the course of the last week & a half. ive been busy with those jobs while my guys been doing theyre own work. the shop is busy.

spring is here!

how you been? i always see you posting up nice work!


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

are you measuring the paint before and after these to ensure there's enough clear left in the future to protect the paint?


----------



## White335I (Jan 19, 2010)

tdekany said:


> that is awesome work once again!!!!


+1


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

csmeance said:


> are you measuring the paint before and after these to ensure there's enough clear left in the future to protect the paint?


BTW it's not meant in a rude way, I just wanted to know how much paint the combo takes off If i was going to use it and if there was any measurements of how much came off...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome correction! 

I have the same sort of paint condition waiting for me on an LS430 I have getting a scratch fixed right now. When I get it back ,its going under the buffer.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

BmW745On19's said:


> Awesome correction!
> 
> I have the same sort of paint condition waiting for me on an LS430 I have getting a scratch fixed right now. When I get it back ,its going under the buffer.


lol this was one terrible condition paint job. all these infinitis i do look like garbage under the halogens. infiniti uses such ****ty, soft, easy to swirl, easy to scratch clear coat.


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

AndrewBigA said:


> lol this was one terrible condition paint job. all these infinitis i do look like garbage under the halogens. infiniti uses such ****ty, soft, easy to swirl, easy to scratch clear coat.


do bimmers have a good clear coat? im just wondering


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Some Infinity's have soft and some have super hard. Certain models from a certain year on will have "HARD CLEAR COAT" stickers under the hood somewhere. I did a 2005 G35 today that had that sticker. The paint wasn't rock hard, but it wasn't soft either.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

BlaZinMJ3 said:


> do bimmers have a good clear coat? im just wondering


Your BMW has the PPF Ceramic Clear Coat. It's good and it's bad like all clear coats.

Pros -

Harder to scratch
Looks better longer

Cons - 
Cost more to detail (correct the paint) since it takes longer to fix


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome work Andrew! That was a big turnaround.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

POof540i said:


> Awesome work Andrew! That was a big turnaround.


thanks man! got 2 correction writeups that im waiting to post. 2 more correction jobs this week & another big one comming in next monday. 
its hard for me to keep with all the forum pms i get & the phone rings all the time now but its a good problem to have =). all this computer work makes me have to do these big jobs late at night when nobody is around & everything is quiet. i dont complain, i love to work & love to work late at night.
if it was up to me i would start work at 6pm & finish at 6am lol.


BlaZinMJ3 said:


> do bimmers have a good clear coat? im just wondering


whats up man? i guess i didnt go down to philly bc DJ detailed your car. its ok, he is a good detailer even though we argue alot on the boards here lol. my shop has been really busy, just worked my 20th day in a row with hours of 8am till 8 9 10 11pm each night.

i never had a complaint with working on any BMW clear coats.

whats up with the beer signs?

hope all is good with you!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> Some Infinity's have soft and some have super hard. Certain models from a certain year on will have "HARD CLEAR COAT" stickers under the hood somewhere. I did a 2005 G35 today that had that sticker. The paint wasn't rock hard, but it wasn't soft either.


i have to completely disagree with you on this one DJ. almost every day theres an infiniti in my shop, sometimes theres a few of them here on the same day. i have never came across a hard infiniti clear coat. they all are soft & swirl & scratch easily. i dont know what your experience is with infiniti but i can tell you mine & i do more infinitis than any other car make.

the "HARD CLEAR COAT" stickers under the hood are a complete joke, i dont even know why infiniti put them there lol.

not tryign to argue, just letting you know what ive experienced & i do a ton of these cars all the time.

hope your staying busy, i just had my first day off yesterday in 3 weeks!


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

AndrewBigA said:


> i have to completely disagree with you on this one DJ. almost every day theres an infiniti in my shop, sometimes theres a few of them here on the same day. i have never came across a hard infiniti clear coat. they all are soft & swirl & scratch easily. i dont know what your experience is with infiniti but i can tell you mine & i do more infinitis than any other car make.
> 
> the "HARD CLEAR COAT" stickers under the hood are a complete joke, i dont even know why infiniti put them there lol.
> 
> ...


No I'm not arguing. I have had both. The G35's for me have been on the softer/medium side while the M Series have been really hard. I don't go by the sticker anyways, they just stick them on there to scare the customer into buying there protection packages and supplies. Yea man, my first day off in a while was today and went to Kings Dominion with a few friends. Got two 335i, Acura RSX, 2010 VW CC, 2007 F150, 2004 Chrysler 300c this week for paint correction jobs so for me alone, I'm going to be dead...Uhhh


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

AndrewBigA said:


> i have to completely disagree with you on this one DJ. almost every day theres an infiniti in my shop, sometimes theres a few of them here on the same day. i have never came across a hard infiniti clear coat. they all are soft & swirl & scratch easily. i dont know what your experience is with infiniti but i can tell you mine & i do more infinitis than any other car make.
> 
> the "HARD CLEAR COAT" stickers under the hood are a complete joke, i dont even know why infiniti put them there lol.
> 
> ...


No I'm not arguing. I have had both. The G35's for me have been on the softer/medium side while the M Series have been really hard. A lot of it has to do with the plant these cars are being built at. While we are in different regions, we most likely get different factories and what not. I don't go by the sticker anyways, they just stick them on there to scare the customer into buying there protection packages and supplies. Yea man, my first day off in a while was today and went to Kings Dominion with a few friends. Got two 335i, Acura RSX, 2010 VW CC, 2007 F150, 2004 Chrysler 300c this week for paint correction jobs so for me alone, I'm going to be dead...Uhhh


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> No I'm not arguing. I have had both. The G35's for me have been on the softer/medium side while the M Series have been really hard. A lot of it has to do with the plant these cars are being built at. While we are in different regions, we most likely get different factories and what not. I don't go by the sticker anyways, they just stick them on there to scare the customer into buying there protection packages and supplies. Yea man, my first day off in a while was today and went to Kings Dominion with a few friends. Got two 335i, Acura RSX, 2010 VW CC, 2007 F150, 2004 Chrysler 300c this week for paint correction jobs so for me alone, I'm going to be dead...Uhhh


75% of the Infinitis i do are G35 & G37. i do a few M here & there & some FX as well.
good to hear your staying busy. my hours have been roughly 8am till 10pm =)
i have a big correction job to do tomorrow. its a 350Z that hasnt been detailed in 7 years :thumbdwn: 
i wonder what the paint will look like under the halogens.


----------

